# <<<<<<Friday Pics >>>>>>



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Growing up fast. Two teeth and crawling. The dog cannot get away now....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mount I just got back deers from Fredericksburg.. cookoff


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Here is a few from our trip to the Smokey Mountains around Gatlinburg, then a few shots of a pair of Caracaras that I came up on in Sargent yesterday


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My lab Sadie

few game cam pics


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Shaky, did you get any moonshine from Gatlinburg? Wife and I went there last year and had a great time


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Hey Shaky, did you get any moonshine from Gatlinburg? Wife and I went there last year and had a great time


Sure did, several different varieties and some cherries too!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

1943 flat head at the Texas Mile

Stacy's new iron

Lexi snoring after dinner in her dog bowl


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Softball tourney. My girls kicked butt!


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1) Typical kid in the bluebonnets picture
2) Volunteered to paint trees for the Texas Blue Tree Project
3) First experience at Gilhooley's was amazing! It was a feast!
4) Completed the Seabrook Lucky Trails Pelican Challenge...ran two half marathons in two days...whew!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

High Rise Bird Bath - New for 2013

It's finally starting to get a little warmer here in Northern Minnesota. I decided that I'd better take this picture of a bird bath in our rock garden. The rock garden is on a small hillside. It was still totally cover in snow this week, except for the bird bath.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

*hill country butterfly*

.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

*Frio*

Last trip


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

My 70 pound lap dog


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

*Redstone Hole #6 Thursday at the Pro-Am*

Most beautiful golf course I've ever seen.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Saturday afternoon wedding in Zella, Texas.. Population 13
Sunset at the ranch
It's soccer season! Mine is the blonde one..


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Random springtime pics.
Huge moths














Black squirrel


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

We had this little lizard that showed up at the Florida Keys fish cleaning table every time that I was cleaning fish. It looks like a little Gecko, but it is really a Brown Anoles. Native to the Bahamas and Cuba. The Green Anoles is native in the Keys, but they stay higher up in the trees. 

This is how it worked: When I started cleaning fish, eventually the common house flys start to show up. These flys seemed to be his favorite food. He will pass up may other bugs just to get the flies. He had learned that fish on the cleaning table, means food will be on it way. He shows up way before the flies now. This Dude is fast. I even watched him leap into the air and catch them, but mostly he does the 4 inch, lightning sprint, to catch them. He can swallow about 7 flies before he can't choke another one down.

The pictures:

1) Our star in the spotlight. Actually it is filtered light through the tree above.

2) Another view. He has spotted a fly and is getting ready to launch.

3) The last of a house fly going down. As you can tell, he is really small.

4) Flicking out his dewlap (the thing under his throat) Sorry the picture is blurred. He does this right after he swallows a fly and also when he is courting a female. It only stays out for a second. I have to take the picture so fast, that I can't help moving the camera during the shot. Look him up on the internet for a better picture of it.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Conversion from a twin console to a center console is well underway. A new in floor gas tank, floor layed, console acquired, trailer referb, and now the fun starts on rewiring all the gauges and running the motor controls. New water pump, carbs cleaned and prop refurbished for the motor.










My buddy at Whitetail Trucks in Alvin is doing the work. If you need your trailer work done, go see him. He has twin overhead gantry cranes in his shop and can lift any boat off the trailer to do repairs.

2819967000.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Simba!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Story: Joe Huneycutt had a friend of mine, John Harrison at Specialty Metalcraft, build a Bonneville compliant cage for his race car to take to the "Texas Mile". Well Joe had a serious malfunction and endoed the car at around 240 MPH. Joe is bruised up and has a few stitches, but will be OK. Not downloading all of the photos but here is a link to see the aftermath:

http://www.facebook.com/joe.huneycutt.33/posts/228478617295088?comment_id=961421#!/photo.php?fbid=228478290628454&set=pcb.228478617295088&type=1&theater

SG2


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Some older fishing pictures, this was my first offshore trip on my birthday 16-17 years ago


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Finished the cabin at the lease.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My first bottle of home made wine. 25+ more bottles to go.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Discovery Day for NOAA in Galveston


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

1. Getting setup for a weekend at the lake. 
2. 4 cats we caught in a new hole we found. 
3. It's just one of those days, no one to pick straws with too.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

devil1824 said:


> My first bottle of home made wine. 25+ more bottles to go.


Did you use this guys remains to make it?

SG2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

smokinguntoo said:


> Did you use this guys remains to make it?
> 
> SG2


Where in the world did you find that? lol.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

devil1824 said:


> Where in the world did you find that? lol.


Tom Russell fan here and when I saw Cabernet Sauvignon it reminded me of his song. Perfect. Cabernet Sauvignon Crop Duster '49.

Here is a link so you don't have to download the mp3.:

http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Cropduster/1XS7n?src=5

SG2


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Mmm mini candy bacon cheese burgers so good


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

*Busy last days off*

Made sausage, 100# of Italian sausage, half hot, half sweet. Pressure washed the side of my house and cut down a couple of trees.

Don't ever buy this casing, it was bunch of short pieces, absolutely sucked.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

1st Picture ~ Waiting to get into Reliant Center for the George Strait Concert. It was crazee but definitely worth it!

2nd Picture ~ Hounder ~ I Love this Dog!

3rd Picture ~ Happy Easter 2coolers!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Asked my girlfriend to prom.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

taco truck










do you want bacon wit dat?










travis' baseball helmet










justin's baseball helmet



















truck for sale


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

fishing-guru said:


> Asked my girlfriend to prom.


Looks like she said yes, Good job!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Solo trip last Saturday







First fish in my new Tran







Goofy lab


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

iPhone pictures from clear creek nature center on 270.


























And a wanted criminal


----------



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Was supposed to be loading up the kayaks and RV and head to San Luis Pass for the weekend. Instead, I'm having a starter replaced.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

truck for sale








[/QUOTE]

Wonder if Karla the owner really looks like that?


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I had posted earlier this week on TTMB and not the quality of the picture takers down here but for the kids...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Took nephew to top water grill now were hanging out with the dogs chillin on the couch.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

*It's been a busy week*

Moved in on Monday the 18th
Leland got to see the Easter Bunny 
Landon arrived on the 21st


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Life's a Beach!


----------



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Girlfriend taking sunset pics in Fredericksburg. 








One of the sunset pics she took that evening. 








Girlfriend taking star trail photos. Taken using my FLIR, holding iPhone up to eyepiece. 








Star trail photo she took. 









All photos taken at deer lease in Fredericksburg.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks to the help from Pocketfisherman and MTStringer for their expertise in helping me get this photo, here is my contribution. This is Thursday nights Passover full moon shot. Happy Passover week all, and happy Good Friday.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

My boys will sleep anywhere.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

You have a pig, that is awesome. Great pics!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Mrschasintail said:


> You have a pig, that is awesome. Great pics!


And she's a cuddly pigger too!! LOL!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Rob The Rude said:


> And she's a cuddly pigger too!! LOL!


Prepper? Stockpiling Bacon?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Our 100 pound Weim trying to get out of the cold wind last weekend in Surfside.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry don't know why tapatalk is rotating pics. Any advise?


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

My beautiful wife celebrating her birthday with our niece.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

lordbater said:


> Prepper? Stockpiling Bacon?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Must be prepared!!


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

started the new house this week!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"The Dude Abides".....*

Day late but just got Easter pix of His Majesty...James IV

Glad to see the kid's got good looks and expensive R Lauren tastes like his dashing Grandpaw.....:spineyes:

Hey, Jamie Lee....tell Emma he'll be knockin' on her door in a few years...


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Only in Texas you can grow Roses in the winter time


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

pulled into pier 21 awhile ago, not sure if doing tours or not

*SCGC Thetis (WMEC-910)* is a United States Coast Guard medium endurance cutter. Laid down August 24, 1984 by Robert Derecktor Shipyard Incorporated of Middletown, Rhode Island. She was launched April 29, 1986 and named for the Greek goddess Thetis the mother of Achilles. She was commissioned on June 30, 1989. Thetis conducts patrols throughout the Caribbean and the Gulf of Mexico. Her duties include drug interdiction, marine environmental protection, alien migration and interdiction operations, search and rescue and military readiness. Patrols last anywhere from 4 to 9 weeks.[1]


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

On Golden Pond!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

My Pigger is a Cannibal...
1. Gimme Dat Bacon
2. Mmmmmm, BACON!!!!


----------



## leadhead (Mar 30, 2006)

Had some good luck last weekend!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Bozo said:


> Conversion from a twin console to a center console is well underway. A new in floor gas tank, floor layed, console acquired, trailer referb, and now the fun starts on rewiring all the gauges and running the motor controls. New water pump, carbs cleaned and prop refurbished for the motor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He bed lined my tool box for a very reasonable price. They were in the middle of redoing the floor in a boat at the time, could have been yours!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Headed to Galveston...
Atv is bigger than the truck


----------

